# Orgasm to bring on labour?



## helent1983

Ok so my 3 mile walk yesterday didn't work to bring on labour soooo was just sitting here thinking I know sperm can bring on labour but as OH is at work would just me orgasming bring on labour or do you have have sperm too?

11 days over now so fed up and thinking of just spending the day "playing" LOL :blush:


----------



## AmyMumToBe

Orgasms can help too! I've been trying this but no such luck yet! Still fun lol x


----------



## roomaloo

Well, i can think of worse ways of spending a day ;)


----------



## kate1984

A orgasm can make your cervix open by 2cm, it closes back up obviously but if you have a bit of sperm in there too the chances are good that the sperm will erode your waters and hey presto baby time!

I would harvest your man then play all day! good luck hehe


----------



## helent1983

Thanks! I am pretty much happy to try anything now!!! Suppose there are worse ways to spend your day!
x


----------



## crazylilth1ng

You can seriously be bothered to "play all day"??? Wow lucky you. My orgasms are few and far between as I just cant be bothered, even to try to stimulate labour. The thought of a marathon sex OR masturbation session is enough to make me want to cry :( I reaaaallyyy wish I could muster the strength and desire.

But to the subject of you... If u can do it, play as much as possible and back it up with sperm when OH gets home from work! Good luck :)


----------



## Ashlee B x

Hey its worth a try, fun, n passes time by, bounce on a ball too if u got one and keep walking up n down stairs to keep things active n then abuse ur man later ;) hehe. Gd luck x


----------



## Roxie

sex brought on my last labour :thumbup:


----------



## pipsbabybean

like the ladies say there are worse ways to spends your day. im considering it. dh has gone back to work aswell not much use there is he x


----------



## wilbz

Sex brought my last labour on but not this one, tried walking everything, guess they'll just arrive when they want to good luck


----------



## mummyruston

MMM have people actually orgasmed during sex, foreplay etc for the last few weeks or so?

I have found that since baby became active - orgasms have been a no-no :cry:

My mind just seems to go to baby when we are intimate as the baby seems to move around and then I just cant concentrate....

Anyone else?

So - the question is - is an orgasm important to bring on labour or is it just penetration and sperm?


----------



## mrsthomas623

Sex brought on labor with my DS, no O though. :blush: Its the spermies that do most of the work.


----------



## pipsbabybean

think most of the oh and dh have gone back to work today damn it!! im lost without him here.. could be helping the situ lol x


----------



## Nix

I reckon orgasm itself can help. When you have an orgasm it makes your uterus contract - usually not enough to get you into labour in earlier weeks but by the time you get to the end of pregnancy if your body is nearly ready I think it could work - enjoy ;-) x


----------



## makecaker

It worked for me...I MADE my husband do it though haha. Maybe get the contractions going with the orgasms an then add the sperm later!


----------



## Irishmammy

In the absence of Hubble or to enhance his little swimmers evening
Primrose oil is a prostagladin too!
Triple whammy = never know. X


----------



## StranjeGirl

I've heard that swallowing sperm can also bring on labor...has anyone heard that? I need to google it...


----------



## helent1983

StranjeGirl said:


> I've heard that swallowing sperm can also bring on labor...has anyone heard that? I need to google it...

:sick: I'm not that desperate LOL x


----------



## franbella21

lol swallowing it!? really oh god better not tell oh lol.


----------



## TriChick

Orgasms release oxytocin, which help trigger labor (much like nipple stimulation). Good luck!!!


----------



## Irishmammy

Swallowing is meant to be more effective I did read that too!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ok so I just found this on a doula website that lists natural ways to induce labor!

SEX
Semen applied to the cervix and having an orgasm can both stimulate labor. Swallowing semen also works well, because the prostaglandins are absorbed much more easily and quickly through the stomach. It may be your last chance to have sex for a long time, so you might as well enjoy it :)

And I also saw some other articles that swallowing sperm can help preeclampsia lol. I think they were all written by men!!!


----------



## Roxie

StranjeGirl said:


> Ok so I just found this on a doula website that lists natural ways to induce labor!
> 
> SEX
> Semen applied to the cervix and having an orgasm can both stimulate labor. Swallowing semen also works well, because the prostaglandins are absorbed much more easily and quickly through the stomach. It may be your last chance to have sex for a long time, so you might as well enjoy it :)
> 
> And I also saw some other articles that swallowing sperm can help preeclampsia lol. I think they were all written by men!!!


i tried swallowing :spermy: in my last pregnancy, the oh was very co operative lol

in the final few weeks i was desperate to do everything i could to get baby here, (rasberry leaf tea, pineapple, walking, i did the lot) i actually didnt mind the taste in the end, cant stand it though usually
somedays i would demand :spermy:to swallow twice a day :blush:

but it was sex that started my labour

i wont be asking oh for 'a drink' this time around, lol


----------



## B l i n k

StranjeGirl said:


> And I also saw some other articles that swallowing sperm can help preeclampsia lol. I think they were all written by men!!!


They definitely must have been written by men! :laugh2:
I didn't know that swallowing would help though - only having sex.
Best not tell my partner this. lol. x


----------

